# So I bought a white phone



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

With purpley pink keyboard, and now a certain person reckons I'm gay....... I call it more "In touch with my feminine side". 

Maybe you should try it Miss S?????


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> With purpley pink keyboard, and now a certain person reckons I'm gay....... I call it more "In touch with my feminine side".
> 
> Maybe you should try it Miss S?????


Try what? ''in touch with my masculine side'' ..lol....or the white/pink phone? white and purple is okay for me, am female....
But white, pink and purple phone for a man, seriously!!!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure it matches his eyes...

-


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

White phone, pink keypad, next thing you know you`ll be buying an RX8!! lol


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

He drinks pink drinks too....seriously is that not gay!!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm sure the phone looks fine mate.


Just get the handbag to match


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Suey said:


> He drinks pink drinks too....seriously is that not gay!!


hang on a minute Miss Idon'twearpants, that was a raspberry frappacinio wotsit from Starbucks.....


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> hang on a minute
> 
> 
> > *Miss Idon'twearpants*
> ...


Miss Idon'twearpants..lmao.....drink was pink still!!!!


----------



## Salvation (Aug 18, 2009)

I am straight, I have no problem with wearing pink t-shirts or white jeans, colors don't identify your gender, just be confident, and if someone doesn't like it, tell him to F OFF!!


----------



## chocolatelover (Jul 24, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> With purpley pink keyboard, and now a certain person reckons I'm gay....... I call it more "In touch with my feminine side".
> 
> Maybe you should try it Miss S?????


Okay I think the problem here is what girl buys a white phone? Let alone with a 'purpley pink' keyboard... nothing to do with being in touch with your feminine side, more to do with what you're touching! hahahahaha


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

chocolatelover said:


> Okay I think the problem here is what girl buys a white phone? Let alone with a 'purpley pink' keyboard... nothing to do with being in touch with your feminine side, more to do with what you're touching! hahahahaha


Well i did think about getting it covered with those crystally thingys but thought it probably wouldn't go down well in board meetings with the Village People singing YMCA as a ringtone!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Well i did think about getting it covered with those
> 
> 
> > *crystally thingys*
> ...


crystally thingys...omg this gets worse does'nt it?.....


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

At least it's The Village People ringtone, it could've been George Michael!!


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Willsy1 said:


> At least it's The Village People ringtone, it could've been George Michael!!


or even Elton John!!!


----------



## Willsy1 (May 26, 2009)

Gary Glitter a bit too far???


----------

